# Standout Costumes



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to be a total weenie buuuuut, in my book that would be a list of costumes to avoid.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

churchofsubgenius said:


> Not to be a total weenie buuuuut, in my book that would be a list of costumes to avoid.


 

That's what I was thinking! I mean how many freakinh Jokers do we need? And Mortica has been around forever!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the support, I though I was going to get yelled at for being a costume snob.

"oh, so your too good to be the Red Power Ranger?"


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

This site is total BS.
That's just my opinion.


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

definitely. If you wanna stand out....don't wear any of those costumes. I always appreciate homemade costumes much more than store bought.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree wearing any of these costumes shows a lack of creativity. If you really want to stand out?? Walkabout all the way! That will definately stand out and make batman, the joker, indy, and everyone else in the top ten in need of a new pair of store bought costume pants!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

BillBraski said:


> I agree wearing any of these costumes shows a lack of creativity. If you really want to stand out?? Walkabout all the way! That will definately stand out and make batman, the joker, indy, and everyone else in the top ten in need of a new pair of store bought costume pants!


Bunny....pancake.


----------

